# Rossman Apiaries in Moulton, Georgia



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

OK, maybe I just need to vent a bit of frustration -- maybe these folks are better than this experience suggests.... but: 3 weeks ago, I placed an order for foundation (crimped, no hooks) from Rossman, paid for it by credit card, and received email verification that the order had been received and processed. A week went by - no delivery, no contact from Rossman. I called and spoke with one of the ladies in the office (name withheld - this isn't a personal attack), who told me that the warehouse asn't available to check the order, but that she would have it sent out the next Monday. A week goes by - no delivery, no communication. I called again today and, after about a ninety-minute delay, got a call-back that said they did not have any crimped, no-hook foundation -- would I like them to ship foundation with hooks, instead? The order will ship on Monday, she said.

I told them to go ahead and ship, as I have bees to pick up next friday and I need the foundation, but I gotta say: Rossman has seen the last of my money unless something happens to convince me that this is an extremely unusual experience with them.


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

Well,

I have limited experiences with Rossman's - however, what experiences I have had were either incredibly good or incredibly bad. Strangely, there doesn't seem to be any 'middle' ground! I will say though, that I have had more good experiences than bad with them.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

I hope that this is an anomaly....they are the closest supplier to my area and they usually come to our state's association functions with "free delivery" orders. There are other things I'd like to get, but I don't like spending my money with companies that can't be bothered to contact me when there's a problem or delay.


----------



## Darrell Haynes (Sep 13, 2009)

I bought all my complete hives from them to get started last year and was extremely satisfied with their service. The lady I talked to when I called was super friendly. You would think I talked to her every day. Got my supplies when they said with no problems.
The only thing I was a little shocked at was the cost of the freight. Thought it was a little high.


----------



## BigDru (Aug 4, 2009)

I used Rossman once and will never do it again. Customer service was less then desirable. Every mistake made was on thier end as my order was made online. However the customer service lady tried to make it out as if it were all my doing. Once cleared of all wrong doing on my part it was a pain and took forever to correct the issue. For me the time and effort was so not worth the price of doing buisness with them. 

Its not an anomoly


----------



## jbford (Apr 17, 2009)

I have ordered from them several times with no problems and like their cypress woodenware.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

jbford said:


> I have ordered from them several times with no problems and like their cypress woodenware.



The cypress hives are what I'd like to order this Fall.... that's why I am hopeful that this screw-up over foundation is not indicative of a pattern of order processing issues. Everyone tells me that these are good people, and I'm the kind of guy who likes doing business with good people -- but I'm not rich enough or at-leisure enough to sacrifice good service. Well: time will tell, and I'm not truly angry - just a little frustrated.


----------



## tnmx (Jan 23, 2009)

I have ordered from them several times and even went to visit once. Nice people. There are times of the year that they get backed up in shipping. Normaly if you call they get it out. I will do business with them again.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

Hello

I have been dealing with Rossman Apiaries for years with -zero- problems on shipped orders or pick up. On my pick up orders they are pulled and waiting when I arrive. On shipping orders it has allways been without issue and very fast. I bet they would make it right if you called and spoke to Mrs Ann. Hope in the future your experince will be better. I understand venting, a couple of weeks ago I placed an order with a company down the road, went to pick it up, they did not have it. After I was told it would be ready when I got their. Had to drive 3 hours to another bee supple business to pick up items. It was a small amount but I needed them ASAP.


----------



## BigDru (Aug 4, 2009)

Sounds as if customer service is better if your within driving distance. This Mrs. Ann was the person who screwed up my order then tried to make it look as if I did. As for thier woodenwares, not the best, 2 supers have warped. Don't think it was the cypress since my hives are all cypress. I guess they just send substandard materials out west.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

jesuslives31548 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have been dealing with Rossman Apiaries for years with -zero- problems on shipped orders or pick up. On my pick up orders they are pulled and waiting when I arrive. On shipping orders it has allways been without issue and very fast. I bet they would make it right if you called and spoke to Mrs Ann. Hope in the future your experince will be better. I understand venting, a couple of weeks ago I placed an order with a company down the road, went to pick it up, they did not have it. After I was told it would be ready when I got their. Had to drive 3 hours to another bee supple business to pick up items. It was a small amount but I needed them ASAP.




I'mm hopeful that you are right -- they do seem like good folks, and I know a lot of beeks who order from them with no problems. Like I said, I'm not really angry; I was more frustrated that there was no communication from them about any problems with my order. Maybe, this being a really busy time for suppliers, it was just a one-time thing.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

As a final comment: once my order was clarified (even though it is still not what I originally wanted, I can make do), Rossman shipped when they promised and the delivery took 24 hours to get to my door. I'm a whole lot happier now..... :thumbsup:


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I would encourage anyone who orders from Rossman to do so via phone. I've ordered from them for years, via phone, and never had a problem. I don't know why it would be different using the internet but I suppose that when you have an individual taking 'ownership' of your order....it just seems to work more smoothly. This isn't only with Rossman but seems to be true with a number of small internet vendors....just my experience.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

beemandan said:


> I would encourage anyone who orders from Rossman to do so via phone. I've ordered from them for years, via phone, and never had a problem. I don't know why it would be different using the internet but I suppose that when you have an individual taking 'ownership' of your order....it just seems to work more smoothly. This isn't only with Rossman but seems to be true with a number of small internet vendors....just my experience.


You're probably right about this. After thinking about it, I realized that Rossman could reduce this kind of problem by adding some sort of order tracking application to their website. Other places I order from - like Amazon - have one and it lets the customer check on their own order without taking time away from the people in the office.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

markmaster said:


> Other places I order from - like Amazon - have one and it lets the customer check on their own order without taking time away from the people in the office.


The 'big boys' have all kinds of automated order and material processing and reporting. I'm only guessing here but I'd bet that Rossmans is a manual system. I'm not excusing it...I'm only saying that my internet ordering experiences from small vendors has been less than stellar and phone orders seem to work much better.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

beemandan said:


> The 'big boys' have all kinds of automated order and material processing and reporting. I'm only guessing here but I'd bet that Rossmans is a manual system. QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah: I'm sure that this kind of thing would be kind of expensive to set up and run -- but then, I'm only an end-user of computer technology; I don't have much of a clue about actually implementing anything.


----------



## cmbest (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes, their online system is manual. It is so much better to just call and speak with someone. They are very friendly and easy to deal with. If something is wrong, they are good about getting things straightened out. However, it is very important to try to not be a jerk when calling with a problem. It just makes a difference with whomever you are dealing with! Rossmans is a great place to order from and I have seen in person that they do not send substandard equipment to anyone. If it were to happen, it would definitely not be on purpose and should be brought to their attention, nicely!


----------



## river_rat2005 (Jan 19, 2009)

ive ordered from them alot. they have always did me rite. please give them another chance. this is when the comm. beeks are ordering theis stuff and they get backed up


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Dadant in High Springs, FL still handwrites every ticket and order, corporate office is different I think. My point being that Bee Supplies is not nearly as high volume as say X-box games, or cell phones so implementing computerized ordering, tracking, inventory and replenishment is very cost prohibitive. Give them a chance, all the Bee Supply vendors have problems everyonce in a while, but they do their best to cater to everyone. Its easier to plan ahead and order before you need it, but I think most of us on here at one time or another have NEEDED something right now and the local dealer was out. I'd hate to have to call that other dealer I swore to and swore off for that item I really need. Kill them with kindness.


----------



## BigDru (Aug 4, 2009)

For me, customer service is very important. I don't believe in being rude to the person on the other end. However; the lack of integraty is important. If the company can not own up to its own mistake rather then push it off on the customer.


----------



## Mike Snodgrass (Mar 11, 2010)

So...at what point did it change from the customer is always right to kiss their butt...or you'll pay later??? never ordered from Rossman...I buy locally. It seems to me though that this has become a concept that doesnt just effect bee suppliers, but most small companies you deal with.


----------



## cmbest (Apr 10, 2010)

I've been in retail before. The idea that 'the customer is always right' is bogus! There are so many factors that go into a product that you can't just blame it on the person you are talking with. Plus, sometimes the customer is just dumb, a jerk and annoying! If I worked for Rossmans, I would probably have cursed someone out by now. You can't believe the people they have to deal with!


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

cmbest said:


> Yes, their online system is manual. It is so much better to just call and speak with someone. They are very friendly and easy to deal with. If something is wrong, they are good about getting things straightened out. However, it is very important to try to not be a jerk when calling with a problem. It just makes a difference with whomever you are dealing with! Rossmans is a great place to order from and I have seen in person that they do not send substandard equipment to anyone. If it were to happen, it would definitely not be on purpose and should be brought to their attention, nicely!


I don't know if you got the chance to read my later posts - after the "venting". Rossman's proved to be a very easy company to work with. The comment about their order tracking system was not a complaint, just a suggestion for improvement. I have ordered from them twice since my first order, and will order from them again....:thumbsup:


----------



## WoolheaterFarms (Jan 20, 2010)

I've had good luck with them but can say I've only placed 2 orders with them. I made sure I called to place the order and followed up if anything seemed amiss. This time of year is crazy for the supply companies and I have been careful to insure my orders are placed well in advance of need. Even then things can go badly.


----------



## OrionBee (May 12, 2010)

cmbest said:


> I've been in retail before. The idea that 'the customer is always right' is bogus!


Having worked in management for a fast food joint, I will say that sometimes, the customer may be right, but at the same time, there are the customers that want something for nothing. No matter what you do, they will never be happy and demand that they either:
A. Get their money back.
B. Solution A and get the product free
C. Be given something for their trouble.

SOme people cannot be pleased no matter what you do.


----------

